# Cutting Puppy Hair



## ebonyqueen3 (Oct 17, 2005)

My maltese is now 7 1/2months old. I want to cut her hair, but I read somewhere that you should wait until they are at least one years old. Is that true and if so why?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> My maltese is now 7 1/2months old. I want to cut her hair, but I read somewhere that you should wait until they are at least one years old. Is that true and if so why?[/B]


Whoa, I've never heard that one before!! I guess when I hear something that doesn't make a lick of sense, I want to know the reasoning behind it, too. Good question. My assumption is that it is an old wives' tale or something like that. The statement may have been made regarding what is best when planning to keep a Malt in full coat, perhaps. I'm assuming that you mean you want to keep your baby in a short-ish puppy cut. 

If you want to just cut her hair in to a shorter cut, then by all means, go ahead!! I had the groomer here when Catcher was just a puppy to cut his hair as I wanted to keep him in a puppy cut. I promise, there are no negative repercussions in doing that!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Never heard that before. Both my girls got their first haircut right shortly after their last shots.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It does seem like I heard an old wives tale about not cutting a Maltese's hair when they were a puppy, that it would make it curl and 'ruin" it.

Of course, we know that genetically Maltese are programed from birth to have the coat they will have and no scissors can change that!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj is correct.....cutting hair will not change it's texture. If the hair is prone to being wavy or curly, cutting it takes the excess weight off and will allow it to spring up and show the waves. But cutting hair will not change the texture, nor will cutting make it thicker or thinner.

As for not cutting Maltese hair until they are a year old.......







I think we would either see a lot of tangled babies or babies almost in full coat running around.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Sorry to go off toppic but KCM, what is the length of Kallie's hair in your signature?</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> <span style="font-family:Georgia">Sorry to go off toppic but KCM, what is the length of Kallie's hair in your signature?</span>[/B]


Hi, it is in a puppy cut and I'm guessing it is maybe 3"-4" long....Kallie lucked out and has really nice hair. It is straight and not cottony but also not stringy.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=151913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby got his first puppy cut at about 9 months and has been kept that way ever since. I prefer the short coat as he never gets mats or tangles, it's so much easier to care for








I have to agree there is not obvious reason for not cutting their hair at any age. It's entirely up to you as to how you want your puppy to look.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had to have Matilda's cut after her surgery, it was a real bummer as I was trieing to grow her hair long. I think her hair is about 2inches long now, she has beautiful hair.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

There is an excellent sideview picture of a Maltese puppy in a longer puppy cut on page 2 of JMM pictorial on doing a topknot ....if you might like to use that for reference for a longer puppy cut.























~Carole, Bella, and Krista~

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...opic=2351&st=15


----------

